# DS #1628: Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2384^^


----------



## masud (Nov 7, 2007)

nice!


----------



## eonwe217 (Nov 7, 2007)

whoa hope its good


----------



## Osaka (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope this game lives up to its hype... I love monster collecting games and there arnt very many of them


----------



## StealthSoul (Nov 7, 2007)

Been looking forward to this!! Downloading now


----------



## adzix (Nov 7, 2007)

works like a charm on supercard cf with latest fw.
nice music, pretty cool graphic, too, can't say too mouch about the gameplay yet


----------



## ambitous21 (Nov 7, 2007)

already in my r4 ;P
but must wait til tomorrow after i finish two tests in my classes... ughhhh


----------



## snesmaster40 (Nov 7, 2007)

This week has been quite a great week.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh...yeah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Certainly plenty of good games coming out this week, but this is the big one for me. Christmas has come early.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 7, 2007)

I been looking forward for this one. Hope the gameplay from the original games is intact or upgraded, i wouldn't like to see a pokemon clone...
BTW, has anyone tried it in a M3 DS Simply without issues?


----------



## test84 (Nov 7, 2007)

is its battles like Pokemon? one to one monster battles?


----------



## Cronorei (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> is its battles like Pokemon? one to one monster battles?


No


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah, le SPAM... la plus belle forme d'art!



QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> is its battles like Pokemon? one to one monster battles?



Nope, more like Digimon DS: 3vs? (I don't know the maximum enemies on screen, but I assume it's 3, as for your party).

Well, anyway, let's hope my "store" gets it soon. I wanna try it right away!


----------



## mightymage (Nov 7, 2007)

its better than pokemon your monsters actually animate and they physically atta ck your enemies


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 7, 2007)

what is it? is it a rpg?


----------



## adzix (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> what is it? is it a rpg?



don't be stupid.
the release info states it as rpg, ign.com has a review up and you ask if it's a rpg?


----------



## Hit (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks terrible


----------



## zif (Nov 7, 2007)

so why is this game so good again


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 7, 2007)

The graphics are incredible for the ds system.
But the game looks like pokemon so i will not touch.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Looks terrible


Looks better in motion.

So far from what I've played, its not as good as Rocket Slime but its better than average. I like it.


----------



## evadwolrab (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Looks terrible


They're beautiful graphics!


----------



## lookout (Nov 7, 2007)

at last it out!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally...  I actually just bred an uberhax Sptslime in the gbc one a few days ago.  I love going through with weaker monsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope this is as good as the last ones.


----------



## engruzii (Nov 7, 2007)

imo this is THE BEST DS game until DQ4 comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i'm praying that DQ4 is coming out in English or i'll have to learn Japaneses)


----------



## JeppeFah (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi! I have DS Extreme and i can't save in this game, anyone who know what the problem is?


----------



## Harpuia (Nov 7, 2007)

This game is 100x better after you played and fully enjoyed the GBC ones.


----------



## pasc (Nov 7, 2007)

Why is there a * instead of the peoples names everytime I talk to someone ?


----------



## Treffner (Nov 7, 2007)

hey someone has having problems to save??? Because im having... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  :'(  :'(


----------



## roboz (Nov 7, 2007)

Try the arm7 fix if it is not saving


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what is it? is it a rpg?
> ...


Why do you have to be a dick? Why can't you simply state that it is a RPG?


----------



## Ryoku (Nov 7, 2007)

So far, so good. I love Dragon Quest Monsters. The graphics are actually better than what I though they would be. They look crap in screenshots, but, in my opinion, they look better when you're actually playing.


----------



## Treffner (Nov 7, 2007)

@roboz 

ty i 'll trie that...


----------



## snesmaster40 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Why is there a * instead of the peoples names everytime I talk to someone ?



That's pretty normal for Dragon Quest games


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 7, 2007)

this game rules ! i love it


----------



## JohnDrake (Nov 7, 2007)

I must agree with BoneMonkey.  Who knew this game was so good?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(zif @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> so why is this game so good again








 If you have to ask...

Seriously though, it's more of a niche RPG than most, and it's likely not going to appeal to everyone. Comparing it to Pokemon (which I love, by the way) is probably not a fair comparison to either game. There is the monster collecting, yes, but Joker is certainly more old-school RPG than Pokemon is. 

Personally, I love this sort of thing, but I don't see it having appeal for everyone. The look of the game, however, is gorgeous for a DS game. There are some blocky textures in some of the backgrounds, but for the most part it's about some of the best visuals we're likely to see on this system.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 8, 2007)

Yet another very average attempt from Square Enix.


----------



## h8uthemost (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...



Because he'd rather act like a little bitch about it, and get himself some attention.

Anyways, this game is kicking ass. I'm very impressed with it so far. I've been dying to play it since the JP came out, but just didn't want to sit there with a guide in one hand and the DS in the other. It has great looking graphics too.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 8, 2007)

Finally. I've been waiting ever since 5 a.m. yesterday morning! I love the graphics on this. I just hope it doesn't turn out like DQM: 2. 

I only liked the first one :>


----------



## m_babble (Nov 8, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 8, 2007)

This is by a long shot better than any pokemon game out. I hate to make the comparison of the two, but DQM is on a different level. I give this game super kudos for having changed the look of the game, and imprving on game elements. Pokemon has hardly evolved at all...


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice! Now let's see if it's as good as everybody said.


----------



## emiliop (Nov 8, 2007)

hi guys. i can get it to run but once the game starts i get a message saying it can't find the adventure log and that i have to reset it.  any way around this?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(h8uthemost @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> ...this game is kicking ass. I'm very impressed with it so far. I've been dying to play it since the JP came out, but just didn't want to sit there with a guide in one hand and the DS in the other. It has great looking graphics too.



Agreed.

For those who are on the fence or not familiar with this type of RPG, I highly suggest giving it at least a good couple of hours before packing it in and saying, "meh." The thing is, it's really a pretty deep RPG. If you only play it for a few minutes it's gonna seem like all you do is grind against monsters that present no challenge. But the landscape of the islands and how they open up as you progress, as well as the great bottom-screen interface, really make it a gem for RPG fans. Of course, if you're not an RPG fan...well, this game ain't likely gonna make you one.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Nov 8, 2007)

How is the music? Great? Average?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> This is by a long shot better than any pokemon game out. I hate to make the comparison of the two, but DQM is on a different level. I give this game super kudos for having changed the look of the game, and imprving on game elements. Pokemon has hardly evolved at all...



If it's not broken, don't fix it. IMO, Pokémon has been delivering a solid and sturdy gameplay since GB days. There's no need for fancy 3D-rendered graphics or orchestrated sound with Pokémon... they revamped the typing system and that's a HUGE overhaul.

Anyway, so far, so good. I've been really looking forward for this game, at least I have something to play for a long time... the DS has been very boring for a while, IMO =/


----------



## nephdj (Nov 8, 2007)

Didnt like this game after playing it for a hour, rocket slime was more fun


----------



## adzix (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...



i did. while at the same time i managed to be a dick. 
maybe you should instead ask her why she can't just simply READ?

edit:
besides, you're blowing this up and there's no need for it.
when i say 'don't be stupid' it's not even meant offensive, it's more of a joke.
so no mo whining mmmkay?


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Looks terrible


a joke? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I played the jap version longer than I probably should have, seemed like a solid game, the environments kinda reminds me of the first goemon 64, I'll play it later tonight


----------



## Nicky33 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking forward to playing it )


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 8, 2007)

"The enemy are defeated!"

this has some pretty lolenglish in it... but oh well, it's a fun game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw, I love the "the lips" enemy, especially when confused
"the lips is confused, the lips attacked, the lips attacked the lips"


----------



## Yidaki (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...


I agree with jalaneme.
What is this, an RPG?
I don't think so.
Someone prove me wrong


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 8, 2007)

Seriously, screenshots do NOT give this game any credit. It's very pretty and polished.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...


A joke? I fail to see how you can have ANY friends in real life.


----------



## adzix (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A joke? I fail to see how you can have ANY friends in real life.



oh alright, and you're not acting like a dick now, too?
teehee, kids and their issues.


----------



## beethy (Nov 8, 2007)

^
Argue in your own time. You're both incredibly childish for polluting threads this way. 


On topic.. I can't wait to try this game out, I love the Dragon Quest games.. so this one should be fun!


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a wii 3.0e with a wiikey 1.9g.

Does it work on pall?


----------



## ramza__x (Nov 8, 2007)

this game is far better than most RPG games out there!

the gfx is alot better than most, with smooth 3D and high texture detail (for the DS)
and the resolution is at it highest, the 3D has dark outline so looking far away... you can still see the detail of the characters.
look around, most out-line or lines are single pixel... giving more room and space! 
notice the texts are very small... trying to gives a high resolution looks (HD for the DS!!)

i got to give the gfx is at its best!
any more texture and details will sacrifice the performance and frame rate will drop (causing slow down)

the sounds is somewhat par...

for RPG fans, this game is good to last!

The Good : Gfx and gameplay
The Bad : Camera control
The Ugly : The bad guys (enemy)

8/10 (IMO)

(is there anyone having random crash on the R4? i'm using a "Kingston 512mb jap" or its just me...)


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> "The enemy are defeated!"
> 
> this has some pretty lolenglish in it... but oh well, it's a fun game


That quote makes sense to me!


----------



## Spikey (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "The enemy are defeated!"
> ...


Shouldn't it be "The enemies are defeated!"? Or... "The enemy is defeated!"?


----------



## emiliop (Nov 8, 2007)

hi can anyone help me with the adventure log not being found? i got an r4ds


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> ...



It depends if you count "_the enemy_" as the sum of all individuals who are against you, or if you count "_the enemies_" as the group including each individual. 

If the former, the word appears in its singular form but its meaning is plural, thus the verb agrees with that:

"_The enemy are greeks_", if you understand it as a group of people who share a common characteristic.

If the latter, the noun is plural, it agrees with the verb on plural:

"_The enemy is greek_", if you understand "enemy" as the "whole opposing force".

The same happens to words like _family_ or _enterprise_, which can be interpretated as a group of people or an entity on its own.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 8, 2007)

it words it as "The enemy are defeated!" when you defeat multiple enemies in the one battle


----------



## snesmaster40 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> I have a wii 3.0e with a wiikey 1.9g.
> 
> Does it work on pall?



Wrong game/forum area


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Tenkaichi @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> How is the music? Great? Average?



Awesome, if you're a DQ fan. It's got all the good stuff fans will recognize from pretty much any other DQ game. The sound effects too are the same silly thing fans are used to. I love it. If you haven't played a DQ game before, it might seem hokey. But I don't think DQ games are generally meant to be very serious.


----------



## Zaraf (Nov 8, 2007)

Btw, if anyone played the japanese version of this game, and still has the save file, it works with the US version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have the game finished and LOTS of rare monsters on the japanese version, and I thought to give it a try to recover my save file on the US version, and it indeed works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The names of your monsters are a little weird though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha  Just re-breed them and change their names.


----------



## acrocosm (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks terrible
> ...



They look completely rubbish. It's got standard 3d environment with 2d cartoonish characters that even have black stroke. Visual consistency -> zero, especially when you add a color pallet that bad (at least it is bad in that photo I haven't played it).

They could have gone for a complete and beautiful 2d overall style. Or a full 3d which isn't really nice on the ds but at least it would be better than that. Or they could have used cell shaded 3d which unless they are really well and carefully done (appleseed movie) and on a system that can properly drive them they look bad anyway (viefull joe comes in mind).

want more? I actually do not really like the gfx in zelda that much either although they are classes higher than this screenshot. I believe they should have sticked with the gb/c/a style that was so cute and nice.

many of those 3d attempts remind me the old days. I feel like i'm 12 years in the past. around '94 that the first 3d accelerator cards were out and you would see games been advertised for their amazing 3d gfx hahahahahah. They looked quite bad back then and they look bad now as well.

With that said some were brilliant games and the graphics worked pretty well, like alone in the dark 1-3. 3 actually had an amazingly good combination of 2d/3d and was a kick ass game overall AND ripped off by resident evil later...

ramza__x's comments could apply to the first one actually..

amazing graphics (hahahahah, right)
bad camera control
ugly enemies (but not as ugly as the main character in-game)

see? we are 13 years in the past again. anyone that has played them knows what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone that hasn't give the 3rd one a try you'll be quite surprised ..but i'm getting quite off topic now..


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 9, 2007)

well Acrocosm...like you said in your long post, you haven't played it.

It's actually rather pretty, characters are cel shaded, like zelda. 
I am quite sure that they used the same engine for final fantasy crystal chronicles


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> They could have gone for a complete and beautiful 2d overall style. Or a full 3d which isn't really nice on the ds but at least it would be better than that. Or they could have used cell shaded 3d which unless they are really well and carefully done (appleseed movie) and on a system that can properly drive them they look bad anyway (viefull joe comes in mind).
> 
> *...I feel like i'm 12 years in the past.* around '94 that the first 3d accelerator cards were out and you would see games been advertised for their amazing 3d gfx hahahahahah. They looked quite bad back then and they look bad now as well....



You're not the only, because I don't WTF you're talkin' about. Almost everything in the game is cel-shaded and it's all 3-D. It's also the DS, so if you're comparing this "rubbish" to anything else on the system, please tell us what is much better than this game. Phantom Hourglass, Viewtiful Joe and FFIII, along with perhaps another small handful of games, round out what are perhaps the best-looking games on the system, but Joker is right up there with those. If you're comparing the graphics in Joker to games of another system, then you're probably in the wrong thread.

In any case, the gameplay is really good, and I'd love to read your thoughts on that...you have played it, right?


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hit @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...



I smell a graphics whore.

Seriously, focus on the gameplay more and less on the graphics.

By the way, the graphics are fine.

~Nero


----------



## zepline (Nov 9, 2007)

acrocosm is an idiot.

"It's got standard 3d environment with 2d cartoonish characters"

Actually they are 3d models which are cell shaded.

"Or they could have used cell shaded 3d"

What do you think they are using in this game & also Dragon Quest VIII, whose engine this game is based on.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 9, 2007)

Before you criticize something, try it. Because you just made a huge fool of yourself acrocosm.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> etc


have you ever played a DS game, or a DQ game before?
the celshaded characters, and normal 3D environment _is_ the DQ style, like how most animes have the background hand painted.
you should really play the game, it's not like you have to spend any money.
The characters have really nice details, animation is nice, one thing that really impressed me is the number of translucent textures and sprites, so the trees/etc blend smoothly into whatever is behind them.
There are a few shortcomings, the sky is very blocky, and the camera is a bit awkward (especially if your L button is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but it's a good game, so play it!


----------



## ackers (Nov 9, 2007)

Omg this game has the BEST graphics I have ever seen on a DS. It looks quite stunning when you actually play the game - which I really suggest you do, Hit. V. gd game so far


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Nov 10, 2007)

The only reason i'd vote this game 80% instead of 95% is the DAMN SLOW moving speed! For walking like 5 metres, the hero needs about 30 steps


----------



## akuchan (Nov 10, 2007)

well no this game doesnt have great graphics, obviously with standards these days lol. But for a DS its EXCELLENT graphics, cant really judge it based on other handhelds/consoles. Woot ps3 has better graphics =/ 

yeah he does walk so slow! But i dont really mind, still faster than pokemons battle system >.>" lol


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 10, 2007)

Can't...stop...playing...

Must...Synthesise...

I tried this out expecting to put it down soon after and write it off as another so-so monster RPG.  Boy was I wrong.  I haven't put it down since.  You can argue all you want about the graphics, but I think they look great for a DS game.  What really gets me though is the gameplay.  The battle system is exactly what I want in an RPG.  You assign each monster a tactic, then you can either just let them fight with the tactic or give them a specific order.  Fantastic system.

And unlike other "breeding" RPGs, the synthesis system in this game is much more accessible and fun.  I find myself getting wrapped up in a synthesise->level->repeat pattern just to see what cool monsters I can get.  

Some criticisms: The battle animations are just "okay".  A few of them are well done, but most are just a generic "run across and strike" motion. And the music really could have used an update.  I realize there's some nostalgia attached to it, but as someone new to the series, the music is the only thing in the game that seems sub-par.

Bottom line, if you're on the fence about this one, give it a try.  It just might be the best game you've played in a while.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Can't...stop...playing...
> 
> *...The battle system is exactly what I want in an RPG.*Â You assign each monster a tactic, then you can either just let them fight with the tactic or give them a specific order.Â Fantastic system.
> 
> ...Some criticisms: The battle animations are just "okay".Â A few of them are well done, but most are just a generic "run across and strike" motion. And the music really could have used an update.Â I realize there's some nostalgia attached to it, but as someone new to the series, the music is the only thing in the game that seems sub-par....



Yeah, the battle system is really sweet, and the way they streamlined it by allowing it to be somewhat automated (although you can, of course, manually command each monster per melee round) really helps when you're grinding.

I do disagree with you though about the battle animations, as a matter of fact I feel just the opposite. For a DS RPG, I think it looks awesome. You get random views each time a monster attacks, and it breaks up the visual aesthetic, making it feel fresh each time.

The music, yeah, I knew some folks would feel that way about the music and sound effects, but I love the sound, because it's -- as you said -- nostalgic. If they had updated the sound, I doubt the game would have the same quirky appeal to me.


----------



## acrocosm (Nov 11, 2007)

hahahah ok, once more I judged screenshot which looks rubbish.

I played the 1st one on the gbc, it gave me a very lonely feeling, didn't like it. 2nd was awesome (amazing gfx too). No, haven't played their big bros in ps or whatever console they were released so I don't know what's their graphics like. I'm into portables only.

fool of myself? should I say I judged by that screenshot again? besides, personal flavor is personal flavor isn't it? do you make a fool of yourself if you say "I don't like olives?"

----
*irpacynot:* you crap, shit whaaaaaat? WTF? you know crap you dont like olives you are an idiot. hahahahahahah read posts, understand what was written, then speak. But nah you seem a bit dump (or too much of a tongue-before-thought, blind consumer, fundonkeyboy) I'll make it simpler for you:

-Comparing the graphics with another system - No, I was comparing (vaguely) similar perspectives
-Viefull Joe.. amont the best looking - In no case. It looked crap. Good game, I enjoyed it but the gfx was bad, the colors were just awful. "But that's the best ds can do" -Then it better do something else..
-Phantom hourglass/FFIII - Yes, yes you are right, dont forget nanostray which beats all of them anytime, but for zelda I'd preffer if they had sticked with the original style (gb/gbc/gba/snes) that I love ..same for metroid T_T
-You have played it right? - Err nope, got to work too unfortunately, can't play games all day '_'
-wrong threat - nah, i know where i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----

"graphics whore"?,  hmmm MisterNero i wouldn't say so... unless if you mean I like good graphics and NOT in a cutting edge manner. I still play DMG games on my brick (when I'm not making music with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the reason I preffered ds over psp was because I'd still be able to play some neat 2d games (seems a bit distant the way things are going). I'm a 3d artist among other things but always supported that gameplay is over graphics. To me crap with amazing gfx = easy buck/making fool of misguided consumers/marketing/f*ck you mr corporate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd take a prety damn good looking 2d game that the ds is perfectly capable of doing than a "sry, it's the "best" it can do" game.


..In any case I never criticised the game and I'd expect it to be very good but i'm not really into collecting stuff games. The graphics however judging from that screenshot look CRAP, period.

*edit:* damn too long again >_


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> *irpacynot:* you crap, shit whaaaaaat? WTF? you know crap you dont like olives you are an idiot. hahahahahahah read posts, understand what was written, then speak. But nah *you seem a bit dump* (or too much of a tongue-before-thought, blind consumer, fundonkeyboy)...








Did I hit a nerve? In any case, thanks for your reply...I guess. I read your post, and I responded accordingly. That's my "flavor," brother.

Peace

BTW, not certain what constitutes a "fundonkeyboy," but I like it. Sounds like my kinda riff-raff.


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys, help!

When I choose Attack with my monsters (I have 3), I choose one target, and they all attack it!

I want them to choose who to attack individually.. Sorry if the answer is in one of the 6 pages, I don't have time to read all of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Guys, help!
> 
> When I choose Attack with my monsters (I have 3), I choose one target, and they all attack it!
> 
> ...



Just underneath the Fight option is another option, Give Orders. Press that.


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks alot! It's all good now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a fun game. I played for two hours now. Good rpg with good graphics.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 12, 2007)

@Acrocosm:
The very idea of you judging the game plainly off of a screen shot is what made you look like a fool. You failed to recognize that it was even 3D. I was just trying to tell you to actually try the game before judging any aspect on it. And olives are gross.


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> @Acrocosm:
> The very idea of you judging the game plainly off of a screen shot is what made you look like a fool. You failed to recognize that it was even 3D. I was just trying to tell you to actually try the game before judging any aspect on it. *And olives are gross.*








 Not black olives!

Anyways.. The game's graphics are (anime) beautiful, like the PS2's DQ8.

~Nero


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 12, 2007)

this game is brilliant.
and it doesnt use touchscreen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my ds touchscreen is broke


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Szyslak @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't...stop...playing...
> ...



You know, after playing it a lot more and getting some higher level monsters (B,A,S), I agree with you.  Most of the higher level monsters have a pretty good battle animation, and the change in perspective keeps things interesting.  The change in perspective actually screwed me up quite a few times during the harder battles.  I thought I was getting hit for serious damage, but it was really me hitting the other team.  Pretty weird how it switches sometimes, but it does keep it fresh.

I'm about done with this one, and I must say, it was a great play.  Two thumbs way up.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I'm about done with this one, and I must say, it was a great play.  Two thumbs way up.








Glad to hear it. 

I've been wandering around Celeste Isle for a bit now, making myself familiar with it and scouting monsters, etc. I'm about 22 hours in, but probably going slower than most. I've been tinkering with synthesizing monsters and, to my surprise, it really pays off. When I synthed, say, a level-18 monster and a level-14 monster together, by the time that new monster is level five he's more powerful (in HP and attack dmg) than either of the two previous monsters; and since I can train the new monster on a stronger isle, it takes almost no time to level it up. So, I've kinda been lolli-gaggin' with that. Very fun stuff.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, the synthetizing monsters option makes monster breeding very entertaining. 
At first, I thought this was a copy of Digimon World (i had played the previous DQM and don't know why I thought that...), but after a while, after sinthetizing my first monster and noticing that it grows stronger than its "parents", I couldn't get away from the game, instead of focusing in the main plot, I sepnt many hours breeding and synthetizing new monsters. Very good game, the graphics are good (even with the camera issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Now I have an idea on how DQ9 will look in the DS


----------



## acrocosm (Nov 13, 2007)

ok guys you were insisting too much so i give it a try... i still don't like it (the gfxz).. i failled to see it's 3d? o.O whatever you mean

charcters are nice (despite some ridiculous lookng ones), color pallet in general is bad. there're some rectangles in the sky i don't know what they are, they look glitchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess the are suposed to be clouds. they don't even tile properly...

someone mentioned the engine, erm i greately fail to link the engine with actual visual beauty. It is a mean to achieve more advanced gfx and fx but the two are completely unrelated. one is art, the other is programming skills. I bed everyone has seen homebrew games created solely by programmers (or you have your adaptors only for pirating stuff?). some of them were good, some were bad, all looked like crap. the ones that had artists involved or a (programmer/artist) :looked: good.

judging by the general ..climate i shall add i don't imply this game was done by programmers only, just that the artists weren't really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that is was biased because people like :you: really *need* to see 3d. This would make it sell more, atract more customers, bring more rupies. I could have said that for many other games, it just happened to be this.

I was really hopping to get awesomely good looking 2d pixel art (and equal gameplay of course) in the ds after the gba died and instead it seems to go the crappy 3d way ¬_¬ oh and crap flash like rubbish but that's for another topic

nah you are too much fanboys to have a rational conversation about it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , you just got insulted coz i said that your holy game looks crap to me. perhaps some of you were in the gfx team and naturally you got offended haahahah

anyway olives are very nice, both black and green, but it really depends where they come from. I have tasted excellent ones and others that tasted like goat crap (i suppose, never tried it)

no point continuing really, maybe in a couple of years or most likely with completely different people..


----------



## diz209kaliguy (Nov 13, 2007)

hmmmmm..... where can i get this [email protected]





 sumone...


----------



## munnymyke (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> ^^ndsrelease-2384^^


how the hell do you downoad this shyt


----------



## larvi (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone gotten this working on a EZ 4?  I'm having problems with saving, quicksaves work ok but normal saves say it saved but when I go to reply I don't get the continue option and have to start over


----------



## phoood (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(munnymyke @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ndsrelease-2384^^
> ...


Most browsers let you download thru http


----------



## Veladonna (Nov 19, 2007)

i really like this game. since i play Pokemon on and off i thought this was a crappy knock off and not worth my time. the reason why i tried it was someone told me that the art was done by the creator of Dragon Ball series. after playing for 5 mins my life was all over. its like Dragon Ball,Pokemon and Final Fantasy put together. (thats what it is to me. Dont flame me XP) the only reason im not playing right now was to look for good stats for my babies (THATS RIGHT! I SAID BABIES!...i think ive been playing WAY too long.)  anything that can keep my attention is a 10 to me.


----------



## Nckster (Nov 22, 2007)

Can I download this ROM here or do I have to go to a different site to download it.


----------



## Beware (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't wait to fix my old broken DS so I can play this.  I LOVED the DQM games on GBC.  I still play them sometimes on my PSP.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 22, 2007)

I've beaten this on Japanese version, and yet there are plenty hidden monsters or special monsters that need specific breeding. 

This is a nice DQM game, combines the best elements of DQM1, DQM2 (Was Dragon Warriors Monsters in English but meh) with DQ8 on PS2 (which started featuring true relative size maps to characters)

Monster breeding is very open, you can get a C-Rank monster in the very beginning of the game if you spend couple hours on breeding (which is enough to progress 75% of the game IMO) opposed to "you need to be in later area to encounter and capture better pokemon" and that degree of freedom was a big plus to me.

Speaking of degree of freedom, you can choose what skillset you want to keep when breeding, for example Golem is a defensive monster by nature, but you can add Attack up skill to make it good in both offense in defense 

Touch screen use is optional just like pokemon, Wifi offers PvP battles if you do well you'll be given Wifi exclusive items (Not "uber" but certainly good)

Good game you ask? It's only competetion is DQ4 at this point. Too bad DQM franchise name value isn't as high as PKMN.

bonus: now people know what the game this cat is playing =D


----------



## tripsytripsy (Nov 25, 2007)

Edit: Nevermind.


----------

